# what would be considered the best?



## tigdra (Apr 1, 2008)

I want to start learning grapling or bjj, but a style that teaches with no gi. What do you think I should do. I live in miami and there are a bunch of mma schools around as well as a gracie school, but I am having trouble deciding what I should. What should I look for in a bjj, mma or grappling school that tells me I am not going to be wasting my time and money. 

Thanks in advance for your feedback


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 1, 2008)

Make a list of what you would like to get out of it. Then take the time to go to each school and ask your question and meet the instructors. After getting those simple question answered then make a decission, remember nthe feel you get from the instructor will help make the decission for you.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Apr 1, 2008)

tigdra said:


> I want to start learning grapling or bjj, but a style that teaches with no gi. What do you think I should do. I live in miami and there are a bunch of mma schools around as well as a gracie school, but I am having trouble deciding what I should. What should I look for in a bjj, mma or grappling school that tells me I am not going to be wasting my time and money.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your feedback


 
Why do you want to learn no gi? Also what are the school websites, if they have any? 

With MMA, you'll def get no gi, but you'll be learning striking as well. That's all good if thats what you want. Many bjj schools also have no gi classes, but the majority are indeed with the gi. No gi is definitely fun, and I'm not going to start an argument about gi vs no gi, BUT I find that training with the gi helps my no gi game. This may not be the case for everyone.....

Anyway, I'd suggest watching and trying out classes(if the school doesnt let you at least watch, then I would not recommend that school) and see if you click with the instructors. Make sure to notice how the instructor treats the other students as well.


----------



## tigdra (Apr 2, 2008)

I have done kenpo, krav maga and other styles that are more self defense oriented. I respect those individuals that take the time and effor to learn techniques that are with gi, but the truth of the matter is that I find gi techniques impractical in a street self defense point of view. Especially in miami

I don't mind trading punches while on the ground.

But if I am going to learn a sport or an art I would rather learn something that is going to be closer to actual fighting.

Everyone has their opinions and percentages of how many fights will go to the ground.

But based on my experiences and when seeing it in a offensive point of view, I don't see grappling practical for street use.

In a defensive point of view I agree that it would be wise to learn fundimental concepts, movements and defenses. It would be stupid to say that grappling has no real world use.  

What I looking for is a real world type of grappling school
and if I ever do want to compete I would rather compete in a no gi type of competition.


----------



## joemoplata (Apr 3, 2008)

Just try all the schools in the area and go with the one you like best.  Don't limit yourself to what you think are practical applications without trying them out first is my opinion.  A lot of people think learning gi BJJ isn't practical until they come in a try it out.  Don't let the gi be the only reason you miss out on training with someone who is technically superior.


----------



## Ybot (Apr 3, 2008)

joemoplata said:


> Just try all the schools in the area and go with the one you like best.  Don't limit yourself to what you think are practical applications without trying them out first is my opinion.  A lot of people think learning gi BJJ isn't practical until they come in a try it out.  Don't let the gi be the only reason you miss out on training with someone who is technically superior.


I just wanted to quote joemoplata because I wholeheartedly agree.

To answer your question, though, try the different schools, and train at the one you feel the most comfortable at.  Also remember, there are things about gi training that will help your no-gi technique, so don't just write off gi training.  Instead think of it like you would about exercising with a weight vest.  It can help strengthen things that may not be fully developed without.


----------



## MattJ (Apr 4, 2008)

Agreed with joe and Ybot. Gi techniques are not any less impractical than any other form of grappling. People wear jackets, etc. 

Grappling is not necessarily impractical on the street, either. Sometimes you will end up there whether you want to or not ie; they take _you_ down or _you_ fall. Sometimes it makes more sense to take a fight to the ground rather than have the shiznit pounded out of you by someone with better stand up. 

Check out some classes for yourself. Good luck.


----------

